# The Girls new bin...



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Ok so it's not *exactly* new..
I'd already converted it for one of my Hams a while back but have modified it for the meeces 
Seems a little...um.. ' big' but they seem to like it 

Reckoning theres room for a couple more in there ?

Front view...the 'roof' has a big mesh panel too though you can't see it.










BOTTOM FLOOR










TOP FLOOR










MEECE ! who now how names.. Peeka, Boo and Moo  
( Peeka and Boo....Just don't ask who's who :roll: )


----------



## Loose (May 24, 2009)

That looks awesome!! I'd love to be able to make something like this  
They look very happy in their new enclosure!


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

2 floors!! How did you do that!?

It's very nice and spacious!


----------

